# Lesnar vs Couture?



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I havent seen a poll yet... Who wins?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Lesnar TKO R2


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not even a fair contest. Randy will make him tap in the second round. Couture's expierence will play a HUGE factor in this fight and he will GnP Lesnar out.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Couture, but I voted for Lesnar because I am stupid.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NCC said:


> Not even a fair contest. Randy will make him tap in the second round. Couture's expierence will play a HUGE factor in this fight and he will GnP Lesnar out.


herring had x2 the experience in mma that Randy does....and look where that got him....


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

NCC said:


> Not even a fair contest. Randy will make him tap in the second round. Couture's expierence will play a HUGE factor in this fight and he will GnP Lesnar out.


Thats what I thought about Herring...


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy obviously has the experience under his belt, but it's been a year since he has fought. Also, Randy weighs 220 pounds while Lesnar is walking in the cage at around 280. 

Randy has gone against a huge weight and height advantage, Tim Sylvia will tell you that, but Tim also doesn't have the wrestling skills and the power that Lesnar has.

I'd say Randy can pull this off, but I wouldn't take Lesnar out of the picture seeing he has about 60 pounds over Randy and just his brute strength.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> herring had x2 the experience in mma that Randy does....and look where that got him....


And Randy has twice the skillset that Herring has.

Randy by ref stoppage.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

lesnar takes this.GnP stoppage round 2


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Randy would "out-heart" Brock.

I think Randy by desicion or 2nd/3nd round TKO/Tapout.


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

Randy's just got to much big fight experience, especially against opponents that should have a physical advantage over him...sure not to the same extent as Lesnar would have over him.

But I just would like to believe that a ufc hall of famer and still technically current ufc hw champ would beat a guy with 3 fights...


----------



## BJPen15 (Apr 15, 2008)

Lesnar via first round stoppage


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Entity said:


> And Randy has twice the skillset that Herring has.
> 
> Randy by ref stoppage.


Is that why he is 15-8?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy by greco-roman genius and submission.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I voted with my heart and not my brian

Couture


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel like randys age and how long hes been out of the cage is going to be a factor in this fight.. I just cant seem to picture him winning. Hes not going to be able to pin lesnar on the cage and dirty box.. The only way I could see him winning is by submission and I still dont think thats likely.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy's scramble is superior due to not being an elephant.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Randy is not going to be able to outwrestle and take Lesnar down. I see Lesnar being on top and just hitting him from the guard this whole fight. Standing up I think Lesnars Power and huge fists will bust up Couture. I think this is a really bad match up for Couture and the only way i see him winning is by pulling off a sub.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

We all know what happens when you bet against Randy...it's happened twice before.

But with that being said. I've always been a Brock Lesnar fan. For a big guy, he moves so well. 

I never really was a Gonzaga fan, or thought he would slay Randy, but I'm a little worried with Randy going against Lesnar.

Brock's done Wrestlemania, he's wrestled legends, I don't think the pressure would get to him.

I'd just hope IF he wins, he doesn't air hog tie the former champ. heh.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Randy's scramble is superior due to not being an elephant.


I guess lesnar is slow cause he can only run a 40 in 4.75 seconds..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Running is not the same as scrambling in the octagon.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

milkkid291 said:


> Is that why he is 15-8?


No, that's why he's won more big fights, held more titles, and been an alternate on the olympic wrestling team a couple times.

He's more well rounded, he's smarter, and is probably the best game planner in MMA.

You want to tell me now that Herring would beat Randy in a fight?

*edit*

Not that it matters a whole lot, but he's 16-8


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Concidering Randy will be 400 years old by then Im going for Lesner via 'sit on for 3 rounds'


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

drockh said:


> I guess lesnar is slow cause he can only run a 40 in 4.75 seconds..


not gonna lie..that's pretty impressive. although speed and agility dont always translate evenly as i'm pretty fast but can't juke for shit. lesnar seems to be light on his feet though.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

This could prove to be a very tough match-up for Couture. I mean Randy has gone against some much larger opponents in the past and beat them, but have any of them had the combination of Size, Strength, and Wrestling skills. I mean yes Randy beat a much larger man in Tim Sylvia, but Brock is not only more powerful then tim, but he's a much better wrestler. Randy won't just be able to out wrestle Lesnar as easily. 

The only way i see Randy winning this is by some sort of submission (though he only has 2 in his career). 

was just looking around the net a bit a saw a few things that i thought were interesting. Coutures First fight in the UFC was against Tony Halme he was not only a large guy like Lesnar, but he also had a brief stint in the WWE (WWF at the time). Randy was able choke him out, maybe he will bring that same game plan into this fight.


----------



## Hunter89 (Mar 24, 2008)

Randy Couture...Winner by Unamious Decision...i think he'd have a better gameplan going into the fight, pressure Lesnar with strikes, get him backing up against the cage...press him against the cage, work the dirty boxing, suck his legs from under him and ground n pound from there. I think the fact that Randy has soo much in terms of winning experience, going in and working a gameplan thats been so effective to the point where id say he's almost a master of his craft. I think it would be too much for Lesnar at this present in time. In all fairness though i do think Brock Lesnar would serve to be one of the biggest challenges in Randy's career.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

My first impression was "what kind of crazy question is this of course Randy would beat Lesnar" but the more I think about it the more I think it's a crazy question thinking Randy could win. Lesnar is faster, stronger and quite possibly as good of a wrestler. The only way I could see Randy winning this is on the feet and I don't think Randy can take the kind of punishment that Herring can. On the ground I don't think Randy has a chance against Lesnar's strength and agility, on the feet if he can keep away from Lesnars power he could win. All in all I see more ways for Lesnar to win than Randy. NEVER thought I would say that.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Lesnar is faster, stronger, bigger and younger than Couture.

Couture is more expierenced, has a better gameplan, and bigger heart.

People will equate this fight to Sylvia vs Couture, but Tim was afraid to go to the ground with Couture. Lesnar on the other hand will have no problem wrestling with Randy. Sylvia threw punches and kicks at Randy and missed almost everytime. Same thing could happen to Lesnar, except Lesnar is faster than Sylvia, so Coutures reaction time will diminish. If Lesnar can land a clean punch on Randy, it could be game over. Everyone talks about that punching power of Lesnar.

I don't see Randy's dirty boxing being too much of a factor because of the size and strength of Lesnar. Randy pretty much has to outwit Lesnar on the ground and win by submission.*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

drockh said:


> I guess lesnar is slow cause he can only run a 40 in 4.75 seconds..


Yeah because running a fast 40 translates to being a good fighter :confused03:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Entity said:


> No, that's why he's won more big fights, held more titles, and been an alternate on the olympic wrestling team a couple times.
> 
> He's more well rounded, he's smarter, and is probably the best game planner in MMA.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that Herring would beat Randy.

I also know that Randy is a great game planner, extremely smart, and has awesome dirty boxing and Greco-Roman wrestling. I've known who Randy is since I started watching MMA nearly 8 years ago.

Randy also have proven to us that he can overcome odds, just ask Big Tim.

But, I also know that Herring has TONS of experience in big fights in Pride. He also has a record of 28-14.

Brock is a HUGE guy who has Brute strength and I would like to see Randy's gameplan to counter this.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't count Randy out on this one. Lesnar has gaping weaknesses and Randy will come in smart and exploit them. 

That said, it's still a bad matchup for him and his odds will be worse than any other fight the UFC can put together for him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Entity said:


> And Randy has twice the skillset that Herring has.
> 
> Randy by ref stoppage.


You're kidding me, right? Check out the number of wins Randy has via submission, then look at Heath's. The last time Randy went for a submission, he couldn't even sink it in after rocking his opponent badly (Tim Sylvia). 

Randy's offensive ground game isn't really that much of a threat, beyond ground and pound.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> You're kidding me, right? Check out the number of wins Randy has via submission, then look at Heath's. The last time Randy went for a submission, he couldn't even sink it in after rocking his opponent badly (Tim Sylvia).
> 
> Randy's offensive ground game isn't really that much of a threat, beyond ground and pound.


And we all know how much Sylvia lasts on the ground vs someone with submissions: Mir, Arlovski, Nogueira, Fedor.

Couture hasn't subs, or a great stand up. Those are Lesnar weaknesses. He was a world class wrestler, but being physically inferior to Lesnar, I can't even give the wrestling advantage to Lesnar.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

IMO gonzaga has better chance of winning than lesnar.. though lesnar is big, stronger, faster, what he lack is experience and his heart is a question mark.. randy could capitalize the mistakes he makes.. look at what lesnar did to hearing on the ground.. he overpower him but he couldnt find a way to finish him..

IF this fight is going to happen, i see this as more like the Couture-Randleman fight.. where lesnar will lay on top of randy for the first round and randy will finish him with GnP in the 2nd.. I want to see Lesnars reaction if he takes a shot.. 

maybe with more fights, i see lesnar winning, but within 2 years, randy will school him..


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

capt_america said:


> IMO gonzaga has better chance of winning than lesnar.. though lesnar is big, stronger, faster, what he lack is experience and his heart is a question mark.. randy could capitalize the mistakes he makes.. look at what lesnar did to hearing on the ground.. he overpower him but he couldnt find a way to finish him..
> 
> IF this fight is going to happen, i see this as more like the Couture-Randleman fight.. where lesnar will lay on top of randy for the first round and randy will finish him with GnP in the 2nd.. I want to see Lesnars reaction if he takes a shot..
> 
> maybe with more fights, i see lesnar winning, but within 2 years, randy will school him..


You can't really compare Randleman with Lesnar. Lesnar is MUCH bigger and stronger, Randleman is 5'11'', and fought as a LHW and a small HW at 218 pounds. That is, he was SMALLER than Randy. Not to mention that his wrestling wasn't on the level of Lesnar. Just look at any match of Randleman, he'd shoot, take down the opponent and LAY IN HIS GUARD the rest of the round (when he coult do that, that is). Lesnar just doesn't lay on the guard of the other guy, he was in the guard of Mir for like 5 seconds and he was caught, he always goes for side control/back/mount. His movement in top position is a whole different thing. Randleman just stayed in the guard, with both legs extended to keep control, and throw a punch here and there. That's not Lesnar Style. Oh, and Lesnar is even a better striker, he has done was Randleman never did: knock one opponent down with a punch.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

valrond said:


> You can't really compare Randleman with Lesnar. Lesnar is MUCH bigger and stronger, Randleman is 5'11'', and fought as a LHW and a small HW at 218 pounds. That is, he was SMALLER than Randy. Not to mention that his wrestling wasn't on the level of Lesnar. Just look at any match of Randleman, he'd shoot, take down the opponent and LAY IN HIS GUARD the rest of the round (when he coult do that, that is). Lesnar just doesn't lay on the guard of the other guy, he was in the guard of Mir for like 5 seconds and he was caught, he always goes for side control/back/mount. His movement in top position is a whole different thing. Randleman just stayed in the guard, with both legs extended to keep control, and throw a punch here and there. That's not Lesnar Style. Oh, and Lesnar is even a better striker, he has done was Randleman never did: knock one opponent down with a punch.


to be fair to randleman he essentially KO'd cro cop standing....

nonetheless....Lesnar could be two weight classes above Randy and is younger, faster, and a HELL of alot stronger. If you thought Gonzaga's size was going to be a problem for Couture, Lesnar is a level above that w/ NCAA championship wrestling ability.

the only way Randy could take Lesnar down would be to clinch then trip....but i think brock is too athletic to be held down by such a small man. not to mention, he'd be well aware of that b4 the fight w/ greg nelson as a coach.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

War Lesnar!

'Nuff said.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Brock would take Couture's wrinkly sell-out *** and rip his limbs from his body.

Seriously. Couture has been out of the ring in a while and athletically can't even lace Lesnar's boots. Experience is one thing but it can only go so far. Plus there is NO chance he gets Lesnar down. Even if Lesnar fell and Couture landed on him, Brock would just throw Randy off no problem.

Lesnar by complete murder and would I LOVE to see the many sad faces after Lesnar laughs at Couture after that match!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

This can really go either way... Either Brock by TKO/UD or Randy by TKO/Sub. Other than Fedor and Nog I would say Lesnar is about worst possible opponent for Randy because of his huge size advantage and wrestling background.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Yeah because running a fast 40 translates to being a good fighter :confused03:



Did I say anywhere in my statement that speed translates to being a good fighter? :confused02: 

NOPE


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I have not read much of the responses yet, but based on the poll the general consensus seems to be that Lesnar would take this.

I picked Lesnar - he's basically a bigger, stronger, younger, faster version of Couture, minus the experience. Skillwise they are very comparable - Both have tremendous wrestling, dangerous ground & pound, and good stand up and TDD.

We all know Randy is a master of putting together a good gameplan, but I just don't see what he would be able to do with Lesnar.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it may come down to who successfully pulls off their fake-shoot overhand right first.

If Lesnar maintains a safe wrestling position on on Couture like he did with Herring, I see him taking the fight easily. Randy's biggest asset is his wrestling which still doesn't give him an edge in this fight.

I am not a Lesnar' fan, arguably a Lesnar hater actually. That being said I do respect his new found ability to literally break faces, his athleticism, and his wrestling.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Fieos said:


> I think it may come down to who successfully pulls off their fake-shoot overhand right first.
> 
> If Lesnar maintains a safe wrestling position on on Couture like he did with Herring, I see him taking the fight easily. Randy's biggest asset is his wrestling which still doesn't give him an edge in this fight.
> 
> I am not a Lesnar' fan, arguably a Lesnar hater actually. That being said I do respect his new found ability to literally break faces, his athleticism, and his wrestling.


I wouldn't say you're a Lesnar hater. Haters don't recognize the skills and abilities a fighter has, denying anything good it could have. You just don't like the guy, which I understand, but still recognize what he's good at.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

NCC said:


> Not even a fair contest. Randy will make him tap in the second round. Couture's expierence will play a HUGE factor in this fight and he will GnP Lesnar out.


And again, Herring was more experienced, look what happened

Herring is more experienced than Couture. Herring got school girl-ed by Lesnar.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

drockh said:


> Did I say anywhere in my statement that speed translates to being a good fighter? :confused02:
> 
> NOPE


Then why would you bring up the fact that he can sprint fast for a big guy if you weren't trying to say that that would somehow help in the cage? I hate Lesnar but I don't think he's a Kalib Starnes and is going to be running away the whole fight so how fast he can run really doesn't matter for anything.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Then why would you bring up the fact that he can sprint fast for a big guy if you weren't trying to say that that would somehow help in the cage? I hate Lesnar but I don't think he's a Kalib Starnes and is going to be running away the whole fight so how fast he can run really doesn't matter for anything.


Did you read the comment I responded to? I was saying just because lesnar is big doesnt mean he isnt quick and cant scramble well if not better than Couture... I suppose wrestlers dont scramble at all...


----------



## MasterKilla (Apr 26, 2008)

Dont count randy out lol, people always got em as the underdog.... The same was said about Gab and big Tim, bigger, younger, stronger and Randy handled both of em... Randy is a smart dangerous fighter and so far can handle just about any thing. Brocks size and athletic ability will be nice to watch against Randys pose and exp...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

NCC said:


> Not even a fair contest. Randy will make him tap in the second round. Couture's expierence will play a HUGE factor in this fight and he will GnP Lesnar out.


you don't think Lesnar could maintain wrist/posture control with randy?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

drockh said:


> Did you read the comment I responded to? I was saying just because lesnar is big doesnt mean he isnt quick and cant scramble well if not better than Couture... I suppose wrestlers dont scramble at all...


I still want to know what running a fast 40 has to do with scrambling? Grappling and scrambling for a takedown is nowhere close to running so again what does running a fast 40 have to do with scrambling or grappling or fighting?


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> I still want to know what running a fast 40 has to do with scrambling? Grappling and scrambling for a takedown is nowhere close to running so again what does running a fast 40 have to do with scrambling or grappling or fighting?



It shows he has explosive quickness.. We arent talking about running a marathon. Quickness and being as huge as Lesnar, is a huge deal in my opinion.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

drockh said:


> It shows he has explosive quickness.. We arent talking about running a marathon. Quickness and being as huge as Lesnar, is a huge deal in my opinion.


No offense but your opinion is retarded. Being explosive doesn't mean he can scramble well. I know tons of huge football players that can run a fast 40 some of them were even on my wrestling team. It didn't mean they could scramble worth a shit. Just because Lesnar may be fast or explosive doesn't mean he can scramble for a TD.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> No offense but your opinion is retarded. Being explosive doesn't mean he can scramble well. I know tons of huge football players that can run a fast 40 some of them were even on my wrestling team. It didn't mean they could scramble worth a shit. Just because Lesnar may be fast or explosive doesn't mean he can scramble for a TD.



You must not have watched either of his fights then... Comparing Lesnar to people on your football/wrestling team seems pretty retarded... A large athlete with tools like Lesnar is very rare.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> No offense but your opinion is retarded. Being explosive doesn't mean he can scramble well. I know tons of huge football players that can run a fast 40 some of them were even on my wrestling team. It didn't mean they could scramble worth a shit. Just because Lesnar may be fast or explosive doesn't mean he can scramble for a TD.


are you grossly misusing the term scramble or something?

You scramble for a reversal, you scramble to avoid a takedown, I've never heard of scrambling FOR a takedown...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

drockh said:


> You must not have watched either of his fights then... Comparing Lesnar to people on your football/wrestling team seems pretty retarded... A large athlete with tools like Lesnar is very rare.


Its all the same bud. Being able to run a fast sprint does not mean you will be able to scramble well. 



69nites said:


> are you grossly misusing the term scramble or something?
> 
> You scramble for a reversal, you scramble to avoid a takedown, I've never heard of scrambling FOR a takedown...


You can scramble for a takedown. Say someone goes for a trip and both guys fall down but no one gets the advantage then the 2 guys are now either scrambling to get back to their feet or scrambling for the TD.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Its all the same bud. Being able to run a fast sprint does not mean you will be able to scramble well.
> 
> 
> 
> You can scramble for a takedown. Say someone goes for a trip and both guys fall down but no one gets the advantage then the 2 guys are now either scrambling to get back to their feet or scrambling for the TD.


that's not scrambling for a takedown. If you're the one who was performing the trip you're scrambling for dominant position. if you're the guy who got tripped your scrambling for a reversal.

But what you're referring to is one of Brock's (and most wrestlers) strengths.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

69nites said:


> that's not scrambling for a takedown. If you're the one who was performing the trip you're scrambling for dominant position. if you're the guy who got tripped your scrambling for a reversal.
> 
> But what you're referring to is one of Brock's (and most wrestlers) strengths.


It's all the same it's just semantics. You can call it what you want but if nobody gets the dominant position then both guys are still scrambling for the takedown until someone gets it. I never said it was one of Brock's weaknesses tho I just asked how being a fast sprinter translates to being a good scrambler when they have absolutely nothing in common.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> It's all the same it's just semantics. You can call it what you want but if nobody gets the dominant position then both guys are still scrambling for the takedown until someone gets it. I never said it was one of Brock's weaknesses tho I just asked how being a fast sprinter translates to being a good scrambler when they have absolutely nothing in common.


I don't disagree with you. Just when you said "scrambling for a takedown" I litterally had no idea what you were talking about.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

randy for sure right now, at this point hes just on another level from lesnar. maybe down the road. but itll never happen...

funny story, randys a better wrestler and striker...so i dont see to much hope for success for lesnar. id be willing to bet randy has better subs than frank mir too


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

wallysworld191 said:


> randy for sure right now, at this point hes just on another level from lesnar. maybe down the road. but itll never happen...
> 
> funny story, randys a better wrestler and striker...so i dont see to much hope for success for lesnar. id be willing to bet randy has better subs than frank mir too


how does having a worse college record and a failing Olympic career make you a better wrestler?


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

wallysworld191 said:


> randy for sure right now, at this point hes just on another level from lesnar. maybe down the road. but itll never happen...
> 
> funny story, randys a better wrestler and striker...so i dont see to much hope for success for lesnar. id be willing to bet randy has better subs than frank mir too



And how does Coutrue 1 sub win make him better than Mir in subs?

Couture's subs are worse than Mirs, and his wrestling is similiar to Lesnars (I think lesnar's is better but could see a argument for Couture). The skill with wrestling Couture does have is negated by his age, and Lesnar's athleticism and size.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

On a purely style vs style basis, Couture has no chance against a guy like Lesnar. Most of Randy's wins have utilized his Greco by clinching and pinning his opponents against the cage and taking them down. I just don't see how he can do that against a guy with the kind of strength and wrestling advantage that Brock has. The only chance Randy has is on his feet, and it's dicey. Brock by TKO.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> No offense but your opinion is retarded. Being explosive doesn't mean he can scramble well. I know tons of huge football players that can run a fast 40 some of them were even on my wrestling team. It didn't mean they could scramble worth a shit. Just because Lesnar may be fast or explosive doesn't mean he can scramble for a TD.


Taking off context stuff and replying with irrational bs does not equal win. Basically your argument against a guy who said (in a nutshell) that _"Lesnar is fast for his size"_ is that _"speed doesn't equal good fighter"_. Sure it doesn't, no-one said it does, but compared to other "good" HW wrestlers Lesnar is stronger, more talented and faster, which in wrestling matches usually equals the other guy getting owned (which has happened quite a few times in Lesnar's wrestling career). 

First off, I want to mention that Im a huge fan of both of these guys and I really don't want to see this fight happening. Both guys got better match ups out there, while this match up could potentially ruin the future plans of either guy that loses.

With that being said, I think that even though Randy is known as the guy with gameplan vs. everyone, I don't see any other gameplan than subbing Lesnar off his back to fit into this match up. Im surprised if Randy even takes this fight, because like I said other than Fedor and Nog there really isn't a guy that can cause more problems to him than Lesnar can. Other than abusing Lesnar's sub defense or possibly weak chin (still untested, so no idea) Randy got nothing to do. 
Randy can't control Lesnar at wall while doing his dirty boxing like he did against Gabe, and he can't control him at ground either. I seriously see Brock taking Randy down and G&Ping him for 3-5 rounds while Randy goes for subs/sweeps from his back. Either Brock gets subbed or Randy manages to mount him without Brock being able to shake him off (I don't see this happening either...) and he TKOs Brock *OR* Brock TKOs Randy with his brutal G&P *OR* Lesnar G&Ps Randy and wins by UD. 
It wont be too entertaining fight to see, both guys got better match ups out there and overall this match wont mean much anyway unless Randy is still considered HW champion.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Taking off context stuff and replying with irrational bs does not equal win. Basically your argument against a guy who said (in a nutshell) that _"Lesnar is fast for his size"_ is that _"speed doesn't equal good fighter"_. Sure it doesn't, no-one said it does, but compared to other "good" HW wrestlers Lesnar is stronger, more talented and faster, which in wrestling matches usually equals the other guy getting owned (which has happened quite a few times in Lesnar's wrestling career).


You should read everything before responding and making yourself look like a dumbass. He said that because Lesnar can run a 4 second 40 that he is a good scrambler. Running does *NOT* have anything to do with fighting or scrambling and just because he may be able to sprint fast does not mean he will be able to fight good. Obviously Lesnar has good wrestling, I won't deny that but his speed as a runner is not the reason he is a good wrestler which is what i've been trying to point out this whole time.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Alot of this depends on whether it's a 3 or 5 round fight.
I picked Couture on the poll, but if it's a 3 round fight I may go with Lesnar.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I really don't understand why people keep comparing Randy's and Herring's experience but they both clearly took their experience in different directions. Herring hasn't really improved since his fights in Pride. Randy on the other hand has and in more ways than one. But Randy's haters will be Randy's haters. I pick Randy by UD, better footwork, dirty boxing, the skill level isn't really far apart wrestling wise Brock's just effing huge, but Randy will prepare. There are other big strong wrestlers out there to help him out. I know everyone will question Randy's chin, but the fact that he took 3 good kicks to the head from Gonzaga and he didn't even retreat makes me feel a bit better about that. Also, dirty boxing in the clinch Herring looked like he was affecting Brock a bit the few times it happened. So, Randy by UD.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Couture, but not easily. there is no better game planner in MMA than couture. Brock has no where NEAR the experience to take couture out, 47 or not.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

One win in the ufc, and suddenly this means he can beat Randy Couture? i dont say it wud be an easy Couture win, but im defo taking him to stop Lesnar in the first 2.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I am shocked by the number of people that think Lesnar would beat Couture. Yes he's big and powerful and a great wrestler, but Randy has WAY more experience in the octagon against TOP competition. Randy has great wrestling as well and still to this day wrestles with some of the best in the country, unlike Lesnar. His striking is way more fluid and his octagon control and awareness are second to none. Couture puts together gameplans and executes them so brilliantly it's hard to bet against the guy. 
I tell you guys what, instead of me convincing you that Couture will win, do the usual and bet against Randy so that I make more money with Randy being the underdog!

Couture via unanimous decision or submission whichever route he so pleases.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

evzbc said:


> Brock's done Wrestlemania, he's wrestled legends, I don't think the pressure would get to him.


umm ..please tell me you know that Wrestle Mania isn't real. And hate to be the one to break this to ya, but neither are Santa and the tooth fairy.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Randy by contract dispute.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> umm ..please tell me you know that Wrestle Mania isn't real. And hate to be the one to break this to ya, but neither are Santa and the tooth fairy.


I think hes talking about being able to deal with stressful situations from a big name fight/show


----------



## StrongStyleThug (Aug 30, 2008)

Cotoure takes this one. Brock has potential to be great but he would need a few years of MMA experience before he even has a chance against someone the level of Cotoure. Yes Brock is bigger but look what Cotoure did to Sylvia. Cotoure wins all three rounds with a decision.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I could see Randy being on his back for a lot of this fight and losing a UD.

However, I think this fight comes down to whether Randy can get on top cos _if _Randy's on top of Brock for more than a minute or so I can easily see Brock being pounded out.

It's a pretty interesting fight in terms of picking a winner but I doubt it would be much to watch unless Randy pulled off another win when doubted, I don't really have any interest in Brock maintaining top position for three/five rounds.

Either way it has the potential for some arse spanking and bull riding.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> I could see Randy being on his back for a lot of this fight and losing a UD.
> 
> However, I think this fight comes down to whether Randy can get on top cos _if _Randy's on top of Brock for more than a minute or so I can easily see Brock being pounded out.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that brock could get wrist control if Couture was on top of him.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

69nites said:


> I'm pretty sure that brock could get wrist control if Couture was on top of him.


Why?

I havn't seen anything from Brock that tells me he could deal with someone like Randy on top of him dropping elbows. I'm not saying he hasn't got it, just that I haven't seen it yet.

Since when does a win over Herring put you in Randys league? Jake OBrien anyone?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Why?
> 
> I havn't seen anything from Brock that tells me he could deal with someone like Randy on top of him dropping elbows. I'm not saying he hasn't got it, just that I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Since when does a win over Herring put you in Randys league? Jake OBrien anyone?


because that's all he has to train for to be sure he can beat couture...

Wrist control isn't something that takes years to learn. Brock's more than strong enough to maintain it. if he gets stuck on his back all he's going to have to do is get a hold of Randy's wrists, get him close, hold him there till it gets stood up.

That's assuming Brock can't sweep him which is a pretty big assumption considering brock's background...


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

StrongStyleThug said:


> Yes Brock is bigger but look what Cotoure did to Sylvia. Cotoure wins all three rounds with a decision.


Brock is miles stronger than Tim, plus he has amazing wrestling, something Sylvia doesn't (other than a decend TDD).


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

valvetronix said:


> I think hes talking about being able to deal with stressful situations from a big name fight/show


Where's the pressure when the whole thing has been scripted and rehearsed a 100 times? How does that even compare to the real pressure of being in an actual fight against a much more experienced fighter with a record of consistently beating the odds and out-thinking his opponents, where the first mistake you make will end up with the guy smashing your face for real in front of your hot wife and a sold out arena?


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Where's the pressure when the whole thing has been scripted and rehearsed a 100 times? How does that even compare to the real pressure of being in an actual fight against a much more experienced fighter with a record of consistently beating the odds and out-thinking his opponents, where the first mistake you make will end up with the guy smashing your face for real in front of your hot wife and a sold out arena?


If you think there is NO pressure, think again. Try standing in front of a Wrestlemania crowd knowing you still have to perform at an extremely high physical level regardless of script or no script. Its not the SAME pressure but its pressure all the same. Its like any job man, you got to perform to make a living and on that level, the pressure to be successful is extremely high.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> If you think there is NO pressure, think again. Try standing in front of a Wrestlemania crowd knowing you still have to perform at an extremely high physical level regardless of script or no script. Its not the SAME pressure but its pressure all the same. Its like any job man, you got to perform to make a living and on that level, the pressure to be successful is extremely high.



Plus millions of people watching on tv and the knowledge that any mishap can leave you or your partner paralyzed.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Someone gave me a neg rep saying I'm a WWE fan.

Obviously I'm not... Entity....

Someone gave me a neg rep saying I'm a WWE fan.

Obviously I'm not... Entity....


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Where's the pressure when the whole thing has been scripted and rehearsed a 100 times? How does that even compare to the real pressure of being in an actual fight against a much more experienced fighter with a record of consistently beating the odds and out-thinking his opponents, where the first mistake you make will end up with the guy smashing your face for real in front of your hot wife and a sold out arena?


Why would a fight be more stressful than a performance?
Sure, getting your ass kicked in front of a crowd isn't good, but then neither is botching a highly dangerous move and KTFOing yourself in front of a much larger crowd of people.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Man.... If Lesnar beats Couture, I'm gonna cry all night...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

this fight would have to happen soon too. 

the nevada athletic commission is talking about changing the classes. Randy would be in the 220 class Lesnar would be in the 265.


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

*My Opinion*

I am a fan of both Lesnar and Couture. I think Lesnar will win via decision if he gets to put Couture on the mat. On the other hand, Couture could grab the decision win if he keeps the fight on the clinch where he is at his best. We still do not fully know the whole capabilities of Lesnar. But I'm sure they are working hard to improve his stand up and submission. Couture on the other hand should utilize his experience and creativity on the octagon to be able to score a win over Lesnar.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

69nites said:


> this fight would have to happen soon too.
> 
> the nevada athletic commission is talking about changing the classes. Randy would be in the 220 class Lesnar would be in the 265.


OK that's my other question, I thought that when Randy fought at HW he was heavier? Are they considering catchweight or something?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Couture will take this.

Something I saw in the Herring fight was that Lesnar's shots weren't that good. I mean he got Herring down but his takedown attempts weren't great.

I'm not sure if he can get Randy down. I think Randy is a more techinical striker and I think he will outstrike Brock and win a UD.

Now I think Brock could win this no doubt but he is going to need to improve his takedown attempts.

Also his win over Herring doesn't have much to do with this fight.

Herring hasn't looked good in a long time. Herring struggled at times on the ground against Kongo.

Couture will be a lot harder to control and he won't fall right onto his knees and let Brock take his back.

Brock has power and wrestling which is good but I don't see Lesnar getting Couture down with the shots he showed against Herring.


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Couture will take this.
> 
> Something I saw in the Herring fight was that Lesnar's shots weren't that good. I mean he got Herring down but his takedown attempts weren't great.
> 
> ...


I agree with you bbjd7. Couture, being a wrestler is hard to take down. And Brock's takedown skills isn't really that sharp yet. If Brock focuses on his all around game and if he utilizes is power and speed effectively, it'll be a good match. Probably a UD for Brock. But Couture can turn things around if he makes use of Brocks inexperience. I am also interested in seeing Lesnar on his back.. what would he do if he was on his back. We'll find out if the match hopefully takes place.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont know who to pick here, Lesnar has raw power and obviously cant hit hard although not technical, Im unsure how Lesnar really matches up against Couture wrestling wise but the biggest problem I see is Randy is great at gameplans but there really isnt enough fight footage for him to gameplan against Lesnar especially considering Couture doesnt have Mir's subs,


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Lesnar has a significant size advantage, and I'm counting Randy out already because of that. It's hard for him to deal with the bigger guys that use wrestling which is why he went to LHW anyway. Since I've counted him out, I vote Couture wins the match.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Couture will take this.
> 
> Something I saw in the Herring fight was that Lesnar's shots weren't that good. I mean he got Herring down but his takedown attempts weren't great.
> 
> ...


regarding lesnar's td's...i think the size difference would be the difference. i mean we're not talking about a 15 - 20lbs weight difference...we're talking 50lbs of muscle more.

but we'll have to wait and see...both of lesnar's fights were against larger HW's...it'll be interesting to see w/ Lesnar how his size plays a factor against a small HW...I could see Lesnar taking Couture down and just laying in his half guard smothering Couture...posturing and throwing short, tight punches...winning a UD

lol...anyone else play super mario for N64? you know how mario could grab bowser by the tail and swing him around and toss him....for some reason i can picture lesnar doing that to couture haha


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> OK that's my other question, I thought that when Randy fought at HW he was heavier? Are they considering catchweight or something?


not much heavier. he's not a big heavyweight by any means. I don't remember him weighing in over 230 but I could be wrong. I could sure use one of his fans here to verify that.

I have split feelings about adding the class in. I think it's more fair but I don't think there are enough big fighters to fill both those classes.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think his size could have an impact but he's also faced 2 guys who's wrestling aren't very good. 

Now I agree we won't know who's the better wrestler till they fight but I think if Lesnar has the same kind of takedowns that he had against Herring then Couture won't go to the ground.

Lesnar is amazingly strong but takedowns aren't just about strength and I wonder what Lesnar's clinch game is like as well because I'm not sure his strength will be enough to keep Couture from pummeling in and getting underhooks on him.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

NCC said:


> Not even a fair contest. Randy will make him tap in the second round. Couture's expierence will play a HUGE factor in this fight and he will GnP Lesnar out.


I voted for Lesnar reluctantly, but I will never again bet against Couture. However, Couture via GnP, I think not. I personally don't think we'll ever see Brock lose by GnP, by decision sure, by sub of course, maybe even by TKO... but I can't see anyone holding him down long enough to gnp him.
Just my thoughts though.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll throw my opinion althought most of it will probably have been said already.

You can not count Randy out and he has more riding on this fight than Lesnar, if Randy loses this its bye bye Fedor fight. rnady's best chance is a sub which is Lesnar's main weakness.

Its just hard to go aginst Lesnar because of his power and spped. Randy has an amazing clinch but I dunno if that will help against Lesnar.

My head says Brock heart says Randy.


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate to go against Randy, he is one of my heroes but Lesnar seems to be no joke even though it seems many of us wish he were.
I would cheer for Randy just because he deserves the Fedor fight but if I was betting it would be Brock via 3 rnd decision via LnP with hammerfists, the weight advantage would surely be too much.
If it happens they sooo need to make Randy wear a cap america uniform and paint Lesnar green and give him some purple torn up shorts  damn I'm a geek.....


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bad matchup for Randy. He usually comes up big, but Lesner is to much. Randy IMO won't be able to dirty box Lesner, and if he does get Lesner down I don't that he will be able to keep him down. I see Lesner grinding randy out, and maybe finishing him in the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Bad matchup for Randy. He usually comes up big, but Lesner is to much. Randy IMO won't be able to dirty box Lesner, and if he does get Lesner down I don't that he will be able to keep him down. I see Lesner grinding randy out, and maybe finishing him in the 2nd or 3rd.


Why wouldn't he be able to dirty box him. Herring was using dirty boxing and it looked like it was affecting Brock. Brock's not gonna be able to just bully for takedowns like he did with Herring and Mir.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Why wouldn't he be able to dirty box him. Herring was using dirty boxing and it looked like it was affecting Brock. Brock's not gonna be able to just bully for takedowns like he did with Herring and Mir.


IMO Lesner will not get worn down for the dirty boxing. Also its very possible that he will just bench Couture off of him


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

wtf?! this poll amazes me who the hell actually beleives lesnar would win this!? am i in the twilight zone?


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

couture cause lesnar is a ******


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

to think that a former pro wrestler that failed to make it to the nfl, that has a REC of 2-1, that lost to frank mer can beat the number 3 or 2 HW in the WORLD Randy Couture is crazy. your living in a fantasy world. Lesnar is nothing more than the next Bob Sapp


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

bob sapp did beat ernesto hoost lol


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

This thread was going good until this page, when 3 guys just decide that Lesnar is still a pro wrestler and that he can't fight.

Obviously, the opinions of bigaza, chilo and done85hot are well thought and argumented...

Guys, if people with wide knowledge of MMA like Fedor>All, and others give Lesnar as favourite or at least a good chance, despite not liking Lesnar, how come you with NO ARGUMENTS whatsoever just to piss on Lesnar.

This is not wrestlingforum, you should provide something to add to the conversation, not mindless babble.

BTW, I think Lesnar would be the favourite, but not by much. He's stronger, faster, and much bigger than Couture, and is as good a wrestler as Couture. Randy can't submit him, he's not going to get an armbarm, knee bar, heel hook, perhaps a RNC. However, Randy is the ultimate competitor and master gameplaner, he'll have a good gameplan, but, will he be able to execute?.

I think this thread reflects that, Lesnar the favourite 57-42.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bigaza said:


> wtf?! this poll amazes me who the hell actually beleives lesnar would win this!? am i in the twilight zone?


Me, because Lesnar is better then Randy in the same style. He is also bigger, stronger, and more athletic. Randy has subbed Mike Van Arsdale and Tony Halme (first fight). That is Lesnar's weakness and I don't see Couture's ability to exploit it. 



donE85hot said:


> to think that a former pro wrestler that failed to make it to the nfl, that has a REC of 2-1, that lost to frank mer can beat the number 3 or 2 HW in the WORLD Randy Couture is crazy. your living in a fantasy world. Lesnar is nothing more than the next Bob Sapp


You are way off. To not make the NFL is really not surprising. Those guys are just as athletic, but they also have the knowledge of having played football their whole lives mostly. Randy is only ranked that highly because of a win over Tim. An injured Tim that he couldn't even finish. That same healthy Tim took all of 1.4 minutes for Fedor to flat out embarass. 



valrond said:


> This thread was going good until this page, when 3 guys just decide that Lesnar is still a pro wrestler and that he can't fight.
> 
> Obviously, the opinions of bigaza, chilo and done85hot are well thought and argumented...
> 
> ...


Logic, wow, where did this come from in a page so full of the opposite.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

ZZtinger what proves that Brock is better at the same style of fighting.

He has great control on the ground but that's about all he's shown.

He has control and power.

His wrestling is good but he hasn't shown great takedowns yet.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> ZZtinger what proves that Brock is better at the same style of fighting.
> 
> He has great control on the ground but that's about all he's shown.
> 
> ...


I just meant he is a better wrestler. They are actually different styles of wrestling though. 

And when he controls Randy to the ground for most of the match, what is Randy going to do from his back? He has never shown us any BJJ skills worthy of hiim subbing anyone from his back and I don't think he is capable of sweeping Brock.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well he hasn't shown better MMA wrestling at all. In fact after watching his fight with Herring I'm not sure he can takedown a couple of the top HW's.

I don't think Randy will get takendown. Lesnar is strong but he doesn't set up shots very well so I don't see him getting Randy down.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Writing Randy off?

I like Lesner and I dont think hes a fluke or the next Bob Sapp. I think he has lots of talent and could wear the strap; but to beat Randy? 

Randy is a great champ and had beaten some great fighters for a long period of time, not to mention he is still a force at 40 some years old. To say Lesner will beat him after losing to Mir and winning agianst Heath, is strange. THe guy is still green and Randy is a proven VET. 

I just have a hard time saying Lesner can beat one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Well he hasn't shown better MMA wrestling at all. In fact after watching his fight with Herring I'm not sure he can takedown a couple of the top HW's.
> 
> I don't think Randy will get takendown. Lesnar is strong but he doesn't set up shots very well so I don't see him getting Randy down.


He doesn't have to though. How is Randy going to stop him? I just don't think Randy has anything to offer Brock. I hate saying that because I am not a fan of his at all, but I just don't see it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Heath Herring defended against one of Lesnar's takedowns.

I mean it wasn't even close.

I really think Lesnar's MMA wrestling has become overrated.


----------



## tutex (Jan 12, 2008)

its so hard to say my brain is telling me randy for sure but for some reason i am goanna say brock he is just too damn strong for randy and randy is not known for his ability to submit people just ground and pound like the far stronger lesnar (not to call randy weak) no way to say for sure


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Heath Herring defended against one of Lesnar's takedowns.
> 
> I mean it wasn't even close.
> 
> I really think Lesnar's MMA wrestling has become overrated.


It depends on the POV. Maybe his clinch and takedown ability is overrated. But on the ground, I don't think there is anyone close no Lesnar controlling his opponent. Just watch the fight and count how many times was Lesnar in the full guard of Herring. I don't remember any. He was in half guard a couple of times, but mostly side and back control, and when a fighter has you on side and back control for most of the fight, there is nothing you can't do.

That's what impressed me about Lesnar in the Herring fight, not the clinch, not the TD, but the starting punch and the top notch control he had.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The guy has great control. But to use his control he needs to get his opponent down.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

couture would take the giant down. oh and **** lesnar.... yeah i said it f-u-c-k lesnar


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Lotus said:


> couture would take the giant down.


Maybe. But do you think he could control him while he's down there?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm very pleased to see capt. America catching up in the poll.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't see why people are so sure Randy couldn't keep Lesnar down, Randy has top notch top control so I think he could keep Brock on his back whilst damaging him. 

I could see Randy using striking to close the distance and taking Brock down from the clinch. I agree when someone said people are seriously overrating Brocks wrestling in MMA. Jake OBrien put Herring on his back and kept him there only a few fights ago.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Maybe. But do you think he could control him while he's down there?


What I meant was he would beat lesnar. As strong as lesnar is his standup and clinch work is still suspect to me he can throw one helluva punch but in the clinch he can't throw his whole body into his punches. Couture would pick him apart and I think it would be in the same fashion as he did to gonzaga.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Aah, I get ya. I'm not sure if Randy will be able to be attack as much from the clinch without exposing himself to takedowns though.


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

valrond said:


> This thread was going good until this page, when 3 guys just decide that Lesnar is still a pro wrestler and that he can't fight.
> 
> Obviously, the opinions of bigaza, chilo and done85hot are well thought and argumented...
> 
> ...


if brock won it would make mma look like a joke think about it what type of sport wold have a guy with a 2-1 rec a chance at the champ its crazy we are not in 1993 the bigger, stronger, faster guy cant beat skill that what mma is all about. Brock was not impressive against Herring he was tailored made for him. i'm not saying brock is still a pro wrestler i'm saying he dus not have the skill to beat a top 5 HW not yet anyway.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This brought to mind Randy's very first UFC fight against that huge Finnish dude....the guy charged and Couture layed a textbook football tackle on the guy and choked him in a minute or so. 

It's foolish to speak in any way of Lesnar's fight against Herring when talking about how him and Randy matchup. Couture would have done the same thing to Herring as Lesnar did, but probably would have finished the fight. Hes way quicker then Herring, way better takedowns, and contrary to what some think Brock will have trouble taking Captain America down.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Now that its looking more and more like this fight is going to happen i suppose ill put my THREE cents in. This matchup has all the making of "The UFC really hates Couture". Its the worst matchup for him possible. Randy's strength is most definitely wrestling and the one thing thats most important in wrestling while not nearly as important in other aspects of MMA is strength. Voila in comes Brock Lesnar a guy with a damn good wrestling pedigree and surprise hes fuckin huge so Randy's key game is rendered useless in this fight.

Randy also doesnt have the submission game to take care of Lesnar's kryptonite so thats out. Pretty much Lesnar is going to be the one to dictate where the fight goes. That leaves the standup to Randy which has never been a strong point of his. I dont see a KO coming from Randy and unless he pulls a Machida i can't see him going five rounds with Brock bumrushing him every five seconds. 

Once again i must stress this is Dana White getting his hilarious revenge on Randy Couture by embarassing his ass with an amateur and ruining the Fedor dream hahaha:thumb02:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

It wont be easy for Randy, but I predict a win for him by submission. I see him taking Brock's back in a scramble and chocking him out.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Lesnar is very powerful and will be a champion one day, but right now he is too inexperienced to go against Randy. Yeah Herring has had 2x as many MMA fights as Couture, but not only has he accomplished not nearly as much but has his skill-set leave a lot to be desired. Randy will will however he wants sometime in the first/second.


----------



## BrockLesnar (Aug 14, 2008)

Randy Is Past His Prime If Brock Delivers A Hugh Punch To Randys Face Like He Did Heering He Will Get Knock Out Randy Is Old He Can't Take That Much Beatings No More + If Brock Takes Him Down Randy Has Not Got Enough Power To Get Out He Will Be In Danger Brock Is Younger, Faster And Hell Of Alot Stronger Randys Days Are Over Out With The Old In With The New Fair Enough Lesnar Has Not Got That Experience That Randy Has But No Way Will Randy Walk Out That Match A Winner Remember Brock Played It Smart Against Heering And I Know If Brock Played It Smart With Randy I Say Brock Would Win Within 2 Rounds 100% Remember Brock Can Study Randy Alot But Randy Has Got Nothing On Brock Because Brock Not Even Been Tested On The Face Or Ground That Is Another Hugh Advantage For Brock:

Brock Advantage:

Very Powerful
Smart Game Plan
Great Wrestling Skills
He Can Study Randy
Control

Randy Advantage:

Wrestling Skills
Experience
Smart Game Plan

Randy Can't Plan Nothing For Brock It Certain Brock Would Come Out The Winner


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

im so torn... im abstaining from voting. Brocks has the size, speed and power advantage, randy is THE BEST game planner when it comes to MMA. he outstruck a bigger and stronger striker in Tim Sylvia, and did well on the ground with a bigger and stonger faster World Class BJJ black belt in Gabriel Gonzaga.


i want to see this fight and yet i dont... heh i dont wanna chose.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I went with Randy, mostly because I really like the guy, but I think that if he puts Brock on his back, he has a good shot at winning. Definitely not an easy fight for Randy, as Lesnar is getting better, is way bigger and is a great wrestler himself. Still, I think Randy's greco is good enough to give Lesnar some problems.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If the monster that showed up and DESTROYED Gonzaga shows up against Lesnar, Randy wins this fight. Im just worrried if Brock takes him down that Randy wont be able to get up.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

If Randy takes a punch on the chin from Lesnar he will be out no doubt.

Randys only chance in this fight would be to catch Lesnar if he makes a mistake.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

I am excited...

Just think, such a high-profile fight for Lesnar is just going to make him train that much harder

Hopefully Lesnar gets it in his mind he wants to submit Randy and learns a strong arm bar :thumb02: lol


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought Herring would beat Lesnar because of experience and I was wrong. I keep thinking Couture wins this but I'm not sure if that is for rational reasons or because I don't like Lesnar. 

I keep seeing that Lesnar has better wrestling than Couture, I'm not sure that is true. MMA wrestling is obviously different from pure wrestling (as Koscheck can tell you after facing GSP). Furthermore, Randy has been wrestling in MMA for the past how many years? Lesnar hasn't been as active as Randy. I realize Pro wrestling is demanding physically but Couture's wrestling experience seems much more RELEVANT than Lesnar's so I think he actually has the edge in that department. 

He is giving away youth, size, strength and speed to Lesnar obviously so this won't be easy but I still pick Couture.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I will never count out Randy Couture again. He's made me look a fool too many times... And I'm a huge Randy fan.

I see Randy taking this by Submission in R1.

Didn't everyone say that his fight with Big Timmy was a horrible matchup because of size reasons?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

If Lesnar connects its over that is his best chance. Randy is a master planner though its so hard to call. I think I shall just sit back and enjoy this one.

I dont really care who wins this


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

As much as I despise Brock Lesnar (it has nothing to do with his wresting background... I just think he's a big dumb idiot) I feel he has a great chance in this fight. My head says go with Brock but my heart says go with Randy...

Since I'm a sensitive guy I'll go with my heart.

Vote = Randy is going to show Brock that he just stepped into the big leagues!!!


----------



## liftedrg (Jun 25, 2008)

pretty even numbers interesting


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, there is a good chance that Lesnar destroys Randy. If Randy loses, the Fedor fight loses much appeal and I don't see how the Ufc would sign Fedor to fight someone ther than their HW champ.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

The first time I looked at the poll—before the UFC 91 announcement—Brock was ahead by quite a bit. Then, after the announcement, the poll has evened out pretty quickly. I wonder why? Did the fight play out differently in people's minds when it was only a rumor? Does the fact that it's actually happening change something, or are the poll result coincidental?

I picked Randy. I love larger than life battles and I'm a huge sucker for stories about people overcoming impossible odds. In my opinion, if Randy beats Lesnar, and especially if he finishes the fight, Randy's legend points will double instantly. And if he goes on to beat Nog and Fedor, he becomes a modern day god. Seriously. I know the probability of this happening is about 0, but it would be the kind of thing I'd tell my children and grandchildren about. Randy Couture would become a mythological figure if he beats Lesnar, Nog, and Fedor. It would be the kind of event that only happens a couple of times every generation. Sure, most of the world wouldn't understand the significance, and it is only a sport, but it would have a lifelong effect on me and a million other fans.

I love a good story as much as I love a good fight, so I guess I'm voting with my heart when I pick Couture.


----------

